# milbrp pro shot u.k.



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i got my dad this catapult from pete from hogans castings, hes over the moon with it and has gave it a quick review, all the best john


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

u can tell hes hsppy


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Now thats a cracking slingshot, and nice and heavy handle, handy for thoughs who dont know how to dispatch a rabbit by hand, love the deer on it as well, an other great slingshot from the Milbro camp, well done Pete, jeff


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, I like that one


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

the tooling looks very 17-18th century European-except there were no slingshots in Europe that we know of then!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

tis a handsome catty that


----------

